# 2014- NOW IPO vs Burton Genesis vs Contact Pro



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

These are my top three picks for 2014 but I can't decide which one to get. I've researched them to death and I'm torn between them. 


If you had to pick one. Which one would you choose and why?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Contact Pro's to me seem a bit out of place. The old ones were a looser surfier all mountain/park binding. The new ones can only be looser with the mini disc. 

Now's are awesome. The new Genesis is also awesome. Neither are canted. One thing to know about the ankle ratchet on the Genesis is that it is one piece with the strap. So if the ratchet breaks you have to replace the whole strap.

What board and what kind of riding?


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

NOW IPOs > Union Contact Pros > Burton Genesis

the NOW's are ridiculous. the Contact Pros are light as FUCK and are just downright awesome. The Genesis are also a decent binding.

what kind of riding do you do mostly?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

All mountain freestyle and hit the park on the way down. I don't crank down on my ankle strap unless I'm about to ride trees, steeps, bowls or pow. I like to hit kickers, hips and whatever else I can find. I try to spin off of everything and press and butter. Basically I don't stick one kind of riding but I'm 80% all mountain free style. I wanna know which is most comfortable and then responsive at the same time. 

I am a fan of canting. But I can look past that. 

157 Proto HD

I'm curious which is the best design. King pin, reflex or a full cushion bed


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Another vote for IPO's here. Straps suck some ass, but the baseplate is so good it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

From your riding description I'd say the genesis. Soo comfy. You can't feel the highback but it still gives you full support. Reflex is better than contact base. I only did one run switch on a buddy's board with no highbacks, but I wasn't a fan of the now's because the medium heelcup was too small for my size 10 slx. They got totally mangled.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Supra said:


> From your riding description I'd say the genesis. Soo comfy. You can't feel the highback but it still gives you full support. Reflex is better than contact base. I only did one run switch on a buddy's board with no highbacks, but I wasn't a fan of the now's be sues the medium heelcup was too small for my size 10 slx. They got totally mangled.


Not exactly the best basis for judging the NOWs.
Wrong size binding for your boot and no highback on the one run you did?
You might want to give them a more realistic trial.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't say anything to judge the Now's except that I don't like how a size 10 doesn't fit in mediums. So, I don't care how great they ride if it means I have to go with a large. Smaller binding footprint for the win


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*consider*

out of the three, i would personally recommend the union contact pro. designed by one of the most progressive rider in the industry, gigi, its really an all mountain freestyle binig. whenever gigi hits up ak or his home of austria and gets on those 55 and 60 degree slopes, he uses the contact pros. they function as a park binding yes, even jib, but they excel in the all mountain freestyle arena. with grade 8.8 hardware, and a dupont zytel baseplate covered by a lifetime warranty, its should be clear what to get. also, union only makes bindings, with a dedicated support group. big b makes everything. nows are too new, but i did ride them and it is interesting how they ride.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> out of the three, i would personally recommend the union contact pro. designed by one of the most progressive rider in the industry, gigi, its really an all mountain freestyle binig. whenever gigi hits up ak or his home of austria and gets on those 55 and 60 degree slopes, he uses the contact pros. they function as a park binding yes, even jib, but they excel in the all mountain freestyle arena. with grade 8.8 hardware, and a dupont zytel baseplate covered by a lifetime warranty, its should be clear what to get. also, union only makes bindings, with a dedicated support group. big b makes everything. nows are too new, but i did ride them and it is interesting how they ride.


Just stop, you have no basis for making any recomendation due to lack of snowboarding experience and product knowledge. FYI a professional endorsement is not a basis for judging the quality/appropriateness of an item for a given function.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Before I get into all that listed below:
OP, I'm thinking the best way to decide is whether you want skate feel under foot (IPO), or skate feel in the highback (Genesis). 



DCsnow said:


> out of the three, i would personally recommend the union contact pro. designed by one of the most progressive rider in the industry, gigi, its really an all mountain freestyle binig. whenever gigi hits up ak or his home of austria and gets on those 55 and 60 degree slopes, he uses the contact pros. they function as a park binding yes, even jib, but they excel in the all mountain freestyle arena. with grade 8.8 hardware, and a dupont zytel baseplate covered by a lifetime warranty, its should be clear what to get. also, union only makes bindings, with a dedicated support group. big b makes everything. nows are too new, but i did ride them and it is interesting how they ride.


Are you ever going to quit here? 

Gigi also "designed" the Contact. And watch most of the gnarlier videos he's in. If you have a keen eye, he's riding the Atlas. But hey, don't take my word, or anyone else's, on it. Find out for yourself. In straight pow I imagine they're fun and the originals were good as a fun do everything surfy binding, but the new mini disc can only have made the binding looser and until I ride them I can't be convinced they haven't ruined the old feel. And for the record I want this to be a good binding. If it lives up to their own hype I expect it to be an amazing binding for everyone except straight freeriders. 

Yes, Union is a binding only company. Funny how it took them 4-5 years to redesign their toe ratchet per CONSUMER request. They did finally redesign their toe strap too, but spent 3 years again ignoring consumer complaints. Where exactly has the benefit been to them being a binding only company? Lifetime warranty on the baseplate? Literally every single binding manufacturer offers that. Zytel? It's a polycarb. They claim it has superior properties but on request wont offer up any numbers to back that up. Magnesium ratchets? Zippy.

Oh and do you really think a brand as large and influential as Burton does not have an individual department devoted solely to bindings? You're naïve to think otherwise.

All of the claims of the Genesis are valid. On the market it has possibly the greatest ability to conform to the most boots thereby making it possibly one of the most comfortable. This will always be subjective of course, but it stands the greatest chance at comfort. The new ratchet system is up in the air. It functions as advertised and does promise high durability. I have yet to hear an instance of a broken highback on the binding and it is one of my favorites for someone looking for a bit more of a urethane feel that isn't sloppy and doesn't change drastically with the temperature.

Wanna know another binding only company? Flux. And they don't seem to have constant griping about simple fixtures on their bindings do they? Strange.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Before I get into all that listed below:
> OP, I'm thinking the best way to decide is whether you want skate feel under foot (IPO), or skate feel in the highback (Genesis).


Thank you!!!!!!!! That's exactly the perspective I was looking for. I don't care about the skate feel under foot because carving is not really a thought when I ride. Sounds like the genesis would fit me better. I want the skate feel in the high back and from tip to tail.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I know you have didn’t say this binding but what about the Salomon Holograms I like them more then my Now IPO when I am going into the park on my laps down the mtn.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

readimag said:


> I know you have didn’t say this binding but what about the Salomon Holograms I like them more then my Now IPO when I am going into the park on my laps down the mtn.


I have not had the chance to check those out. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check them out.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Wanna know another binding only company? Flux. And they don't seem to have constant griping about simple fixtures on their bindings do they? Strange.


Except that their toe caps on last years sf45 had a major issue with breaking...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Banjo said:


> Except that their toe caps on last years sf45 had a major issue with breaking...


Pay attention this year. Bet they don't.


If you're adding holograms I'd honestly say those over the Genesis. Only reason I'm not getting Holograms this year is cause I already have some.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Pay attention this year. Bet they don't.
> 
> 
> If you're adding holograms I'd honestly say those over the Genesis. Only reason I'm not getting Holograms this year is cause I already have some.


How would you describe the feel of the Holograms? Why would you choose those over the Genesis?


I looked up the holograms. They seem more geared towards park and flex. I have the Ride Rodeos on my park board. I'm wanting to try some new technology that combines skate feel with edge to edge response.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

It is stiff edge to edge and loose front to back well not loose in that you feel like you will break something. I don’t know how to describe without saying skate inspired if you know what that feels like. Makes it easier to nose, tail press and butter the shit out of everything. Even in my k2 ufo boots I was fine doing nose presses on a rainbow.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Pay attention this year. Bet they don't.


That would be an epic fail if they did....hahaha. My buddies LOVED their Flux bindings. Customer service was top notch in getting replacements too. Just sucks being at the top and having a part break AGAIN.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Banjo said:


> That would be an epic fail if they did....hahaha. My buddies LOVED their Flux bindings. Customer service was top notch in getting replacements too. Just sucks being at the top and having a part break AGAIN.


Nice avatar, love that show's theme song. I wish some band would cover it.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

freshy said:


> Nice avatar, love that show's theme song. I wish some band would cover it.


Vaginal Croutons have a cover of it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL. I like the cover much better.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

readimag said:


> It is stiff edge to edge and loose front to back well not loose in that you feel like you will break something. I don’t know how to describe without saying skate inspired if you know what that feels like. Makes it easier to nose, tail press and butter the shit out of everything. Even in my k2 ufo boots I was fine doing nose presses on a rainbow.


I did more research and see what you are saying now. Awesome. The hologram has the shadow fit base/ heel cup that moves with you but has edge to edge response. Thanks for showing me that!!!!


----------

